# Reptile Radiator



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does any body currently use a reptile radiatior to heat their Viv? I have read good things about them from people in the States, but they dont seem to be as popular over here.

Habistat have a reptile radiator that is attached to the roof of the viv, but I was wondering if anybody has any experience with these, and if they recommend them.

I presume they will run off of a normal thermostat.

Whats your opinions on this type of heat for a snake viv?


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bump....

Has nobody had any experiance with these?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I use one to heat a 7 x 2 x 2.. ... they don't need to run off a normal thermostat because they have a thermostat built in if they are the same as what I use..

I think they are excellent and have never had any problems with them. They are quite expensive, I think £50 up to £100 depending on what wattage you use but if that is the model that comes with an in built dimming thermostat then it is quite reasonable really especially for big vivs.

Edit - my OH tells me that the one with a thermostat is an AHS Microclimate heater.. whereas we have a reptile radiator in a 4 x 2 x 2 that does need an extra thermostat but can run off a 600w dimmer. Sorry! They all seem the same to me... I think I'd rather spend the extra money on the AHS with the thermostat in built though personally.


----------



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Athravan: victory:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Sure your not confused with micro climate ahs heaters there?

The habistat reptile radiator does not have a stat built in and so needs one to be used saftly.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

blood and guts said:


> Sure your not confused with micro climate ahs heaters there?
> 
> The habistat reptile radiator does not have a stat built in and so needs one to be used saftly.


 
I use a pulse prop on mine they are good I like them.

clive


----------



## Lady_J (Feb 18, 2007)

I use one for my ATB i find it fab, you do however need a stat for them  they are just like a flat ceramic heater tbh, very neat tho  bit pricey but it leave a lot more space in the tank for wandering snakes


----------



## Asymptote (Dec 28, 2007)

Im just in the process of setting up an approximately 4'x1.5'x1.5' wood vivarium (a Vivexotic VX48 ). Ive been trying a Habistat Reptile Radiator in the empty viv. With an ambient temperature of 16C and the radiator running flat out without a thermostat the viv is reaching around 26.5C in the hot end and 20C at the cold.

Im keeping ratsnakes (Elaphe sauromates), though its almost reaching a suitable temperature I imagine it really would struggle if the room were any cooler. I guess it was a little optimistic to expect a 75W heater to heat a relatively large viv, for something smaller it might be ideal.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i use a microclimate ahs heater with a built in thermostat for my tegu an if im honest i dont like it...maybe its the way ive positioned it but it seems to be off more than on an i have it on full an the viv dosnt get that warm i also have a 60w bulb in there with it and that seems to wark better:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Asymptote said:


> Im just in the process of setting up an approximately 4'x1.5'x1.5' wood vivarium (a Vivexotic VX48 ). Ive been trying a Habistat Reptile Radiator in the empty viv. With an ambient temperature of 16C and the radiator running flat out without a thermostat the viv is reaching around 26.5C in the hot end and 20C at the cold.
> 
> Im keeping ratsnakes (Elaphe sauromates), though its almost reaching a suitable temperature I imagine it really would struggle if the room were any cooler. I guess it was a little optimistic to expect a 75W heater to heat a relatively large viv, for something smaller it might be ideal.


As with the AHS's each size has recommedations for what size viv they will heat. You would need a higher wattage for a viv that size i would think.


----------



## Beezle (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't say as I've used the reptile radiators myself but I've heard they can be really effective when used with a good thermostat. Although a friend of mine took the 'radiator' concept to a new level by using his water cooling system in his high performance PC to heat his viv quite effectively by effect of under-substrate water pipes lol


----------



## Asymptote (Dec 28, 2007)

saxon said:


> As with the AHS's each size has recommedations for what size viv they will heat. You would need a higher wattage for a viv that size i would think.


Indeed, the fall back plan is to resort to using a 150W ceramic heat lamp, it would have just been more asthetically appealing to use the radiator. Is there a faq for the board? A table of recommended Wattage of different types of heat source vs different volumes and shapes of viv etc might be handy.



Beezle said:


> Although a friend of mine took the 'radiator' concept to a new level by using his water cooling system in his high performance PC to heat his viv quite effectively by effect of under-substrate water pipes lol


Any photos of the complete setup?


----------



## Beezle (Aug 26, 2007)

Asymptote said:


> Any photos of the complete setup?


I'll email him and get him to send me some... It's a pretty cool idea, keeps a constant ambient temperature of 22C, has no dangerous electrics and uses recycled water. I'll post the pics when I get em'


----------



## Asymptote (Dec 28, 2007)

Beezle said:


> I'll post the pics when I get em'


Thanks


----------



## Boidation (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the thread guys, just got myself one off livefood


----------

